# Hollingers Creek



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone going after bream and small cats on Hollinger?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Never heard of it.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Theres a long bunch of dirt roads that run betweenSteelwoodand Gateswood....About1/4 waydown theres starting from 64an old wooden bridge..You can take the dirt rd to the east side and it goes to the high banks as they call it and camp and put out catfish lines...Its way out there and you probably wont see a soul drive through for days unless its hunting season....Its called Truck route 17 until you get to the croaasroads then its Brady rd.

Its starts on 64 up close to Gateswood and runs all the way to Steelwood at highway 59....Hollingers Creek runs into Styx just up from the Wilcox bridge.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *saltfisher1 (7/18/2009)*Theres a long bunch of dirt roads that run betweenSteelwoodand Gateswood....About1/4 waydown theres starting from 64an old wooden bridge..You can take the dirt rd to the east side and it goes to the high banks as they call it and camp and put out catfish lines...Its way out there and you probably wont see a soul drive through for days unless its hunting season....Its called Truck route 17 until you get to the croaasroads then its Brady rd.
> 
> Its starts on 64 up close to Gateswood and runs all the way to Steelwood at highway 59....Hollingers Creek runs into Styx just up from the Wilcox bridge.




You are correct on the location, but there are two bridges on that road that are closed to traffic, one of which is over Hollingers Creek. The road is open from CR 64 up to Hollingers Creek. I'm sure that you can catch some fish on it, but it heads up at the sewage treatment plant in Bay Minette. Personnally, I would not eat the fish out of there.


----------

